# Best lighting for a graveyard?



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Here's the deal....I will also use my fogger with chiller, I have about 10 stones, a couple of skeletons, lots of bones, a old fashioned gray wooden wheelbarrow that we tip to one side with earth spilling out with bones , an old fashioned wooden spade and lantern to set the scene. (sort of like the gravedigger got the heck out of there fast) because in the "mist" behind is the grim reaper (stands about 6 ft) and carries a second lit lantern. I have never lit the graveyard before other then a strobe or two.

This is what I have:

4 "Walgreens" ground floodlights and 3 par36 pin spots. The Par36 pin spots are standard bulbs and I have an ample supply red gel sheeting. I was planning on using these near the entrance to our house as that is where the major spiderwebbing is along with the spiders and spider victims. I wanted to use the ground floods in the grave yard. For the graveyard scene should I use blue or red (or another color)? I was thinking about 45 watts to keep is low light, am I on the right track? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*I've always used green to light my tombstones and everyone always loves it, however I saw that Host had some pics of his graveyard in another thread and he uses blue. Blue is a very cool and erie effect. I would check out his pics and try both to see what you like best. I think I might just use blue this year to change it up. There is a thread with pic of everyones graveyard here somewhere. you should check that out. Gives you lots of good ideas. Good luck.*


----------



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

I typically use red and blue and it comes out pretty good. Sorry I don't have any pics.

Finn


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Ok found it. Its in general halloween and it is called your cemetery. Go there. It might be quicker to go to search at the top of the page and type it in. good luck!*


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Here is the latest thread on the cemeteries:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/69886-your-cemetery.html

Lots of pics, nightshots and lighting ideas!

I use green spots in our garage lights (mounted on a corner - 2 spots) that wash the main walkway with green. It's bright enough to make sure no TOTs trip, but gives a nice eerie green over the whole yard.

I then use blue spots out in the graveyard itself. Last year, I just had one blue spot, but this year, I may add a second blue or even a red to highlight my witch.

I have small areas of light around my witch, (from a flicker strand) that cast a weak orange glow for her fire, and had a string of green blink lights in her cauldron to color the fog and cast green light up her torso.

I think for a classic look, blue looks the best, but I really like the green.

Here is another link to lighting - a nice tutorial that really explains how to set up your lights and work with ambient light from streetlights:

-Skull And Bone-


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Spookilicious mama and Frankie's Girl, thanks for the tips on the threads, reviewing them now. I searched on lighting and didn't even think to look under graveyard or cemetary...


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Lighting is also something new that I am going after this year, so any thread recommendation, I will look at.


----------

